# Do you have a bad memory?



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I live up to the N stereotype of having a horrible memory but was just wondering about you guys, to see if the stereotype has a grain of truth to it.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

It's shit. And the times I do remember things/events from long long ago I place doubt upon such memories. I undermine my own (and others) power of perception, selective memory is pervasive amongst everyone whether we acknowledge it or not, and ignorance is bliss. Unless you have an eidetic memory, most of your so-called memories are half-lies anyways. That's why I like to journal and write things down constantly.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a great memory, but it really all depends on whether I was really listening in the first place. If I was off in la-la land when you said it to me then it's gone. But if I was actively listening then I'll pretty much never forget it.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a horrible memory. I forget my family's birthdays lol, like all of them if I don't have something to alert me. And then still I may forget. BIG DEAL! Sending out lots of belated happy b-days :laughing: :wink:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I have absolutely zero memory. If I want to remember something, I need to write it down. 

I basically forgot my childhood, and it wasn't traumatizing or anything, so it's got nothing to do with "cognitive dissonance" or whatever Freudian phenomenon that'd be. 

It's also why I suck at rote memory courses, like history and accounting. I can remember the general idea and takeaway strategies and concepts, but a random sequence of arbitrary details? Fuhgettaboutit.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I find myself remembering significant things in great detail, I can recall exactly what happened and what everyone was wearing the last several times I made a scene in public. What I DON'T remember is where I put my car keys, where I left my iPod, and those bloody formulas in calculus.


----------



## Invisimort (Mar 22, 2011)

I can remember irrelevant things. But put one iota of significance on the thing....gone. Out the window. It's funny because then I reach into the useless memory banks when it suddenly becomes relevant- I look like a genius. Even though I'm not...I just like to read about random crap on the internet.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a really accurate long-term memory, like all five senses in extreme detail. However, my short-term memory is terrible. I can remember being 3 years old more clearly than I can remember the previous night.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Invisimort said:


> I can remember irrelevant things. But put one iota of significance on the thing....gone. Out the window. It's funny because then I reach into the useless memory banks when it suddenly becomes relevant- I look like a genius. Even though I'm not...I just like to read about random crap on the internet.


Yeah...I can do that too and I am actually quote disappointed when that is why other people sometimes label me an "intellectual". I do consider myself fairly smart, but not because I happen to know a lot of stuff and didn't even do anything to interpret it...just spouted off facts like some sort of machine. It's my theories, observations, logic, etc. that I feel is more worthy of the title "intellectual".


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 8, 2011)

For the life of me I cannot remember people's names, their children's names, their spouses names, what they do for a living. I guess I just don't spend a lot of time thinking about other people. I _can_ remember the names and family trees of historical figures.

Go figure.


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes. It's the one fucking thing inhibiting my grades. Nothing I look at stays there for very long unless I have reason to be interested in it directly, rather than abstractly. 

Ion lists? They're all the same to me.


----------



## mickyj300x (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, I have a crap memory for anything I'm not interested in.

For example, I have an ISTJ friend. He's currently making a list of everyone he's ever known. Everyone.

Now to me. I can't remember if anything that's ever happened to me is a dream, a fabrication, or reality. I've forgotten people's names within minutes of meeting them. I can have the same conversation twice, three times or more without realising.

However, I can tell you (from off the top of my head) that the speed of light is exactly 299792458m/s. And it is exactly that. That's just how I roll.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

These are the top two comments made about me:

1. "You are _so_ observant and aware of your surroundings!" (said sarcastically)
2. "I _just_ told you that. How did you forget already?"

Actually, the top comment would probably be "You're really quiet", but I thought it irrelevant.


Statistically, INTPs are more likely to have above average IQ than most of the other types. I've never taken an IQ test (as far as I remember. I probably took one yesterday and don't remember it lol), but I've read that they mostly measure memory. Is that correct? If it is, that's interesting.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

TheOwl said:


> These are the top two comments made about me:
> 
> 1. "You are _so_ observant and aware of your surroundings!" (said sarcastically)
> 2. "I _just_ told you that. How did you forget already?"
> ...


I hear those two comments all the time. lol I've always been told I have my head in the clouds, I take "mind vacations" etc.

The components of IQ tests:
1.Verbal Intelligence
2.Mathematical Ability
3.Spatial Reasoning Skills
4.Visual/Perceptual Skills
5.Classification Skills
6.Logical Reasoning Skills
7.Pattern Recognition Skills


----------



## InterAlios (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a fantastic memory, which really made school easy since I never got test anxiety. Unfortunately, that made me very very lazy.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a photographic memory. It's selective obviously. Only good for short-term stuff (ex. finals & midterms). 70 history terms memorized in 15 minutes one time; yeh I was kind of proud of that since I had 30 minutes to memorize it before the final. When I figured out my limit, I procrastinated on memorizing terms for my college courses because I also noticed I start forgetting after a day has passed. Study too soon and I won't remember what I just studied. Study last minute, I will know those terms will stick for the entirity of the test. LOL It was honestly easier remembering the gist of things. I can "BS" any essay given to me. 

My memory is horrible when it comes to remembering details that have no significance to me. I wish I was better at this, my selective hearing during meetings was problematic at first. I requested a follow-up email from meeting attendants and it has saved me from forgetting the small tasks that needed to be done.


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

My memory is good with scholarly things, but bad with those of immediate practical use.
I can tell you all about those terms and concepts I learned in some class yesterday, but fuck me if I know where they keys are. (In my pocket.)


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Valiums said:


> I can tell you all about those terms and concepts I learned in some class yesterday, but fuck me if I know where they keys are. *(In my pocket.)*


Funny cause it's true!:crazy:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Short term is almost non existent, especially anything visual. I have a pretty decent aural memory though.


----------



## seepingfaucet (May 23, 2011)

Hello Nevermore,

This memory is absolutely horrible when I 'need' it.. but actually it just may be trained towards certain tasks rather than others. Like, I have trouble remembering to perform my social graces but always will know how someone makes me feel.


----------



## Jazzlee (Aug 28, 2010)

Long-term personal memories are perfect down to exact details. Short-term... not so much. I just got up from my chair, wandered around my apartment two times and I still can't remember why I did that in the first place.

I personally think how it's funny that NTs are able to store so much knowledge, yet so little personal memories. One of my INTJ friends gave me quite the 'INTJ doorslam' as you call it, and when I asked him about that at a later point (we made peace), he told me he couldn't even remember why. On the other hand, he could recall details on an unimportant History quiz in eighth grade in the same conversation. Amazing.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

My memory is amazing. 

I have the periodic table memorized up to Uranium. That's names, valence states, masses and atomic numbers. I could discourse the merits of various forms of nuclear power generation and isotopic synthesis. I'm well versed in American and Roman history and I dabble quite a bit in philosophy, political theory and economics.

...and I have next to no personal memories. My short-term memory is horrendous and my strongly judging parents frequently wish to strangle me and be done with it.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

I have fantastic memory, when I use it at least. My memory is tied directly to my Ti. I'm great at memorizing and remembering objective details. If something has caught my attention or I'm focusing on it I can remember with precise detail. Drives people nuts because they try to talk about something and I can interject and correct the details that they miss or forget. Problem is that I can be oblivious to things around me when I'm focusing on something else. If there's anything that may be even a minor distraction (like a tv on in the background) don't try to tell me anything because it'll be completely lost on me. I've had people talk about things and I'll ask when it happened, to which they say I was standing right there for it and I completely missed it.


----------



## mynameisanh (May 23, 2011)

I have a pretty good short term memory when I use it for cramming for exams but in general, my memory sucks. Sometimes I forget the name of the person I'm talking to, even if they're a good friend, and I'm always afraid I'm gonna accidentally say "What's your name again?" out loud. I certainly say it in my head. I'm pretty good with faces though. Also, oftentimes when I walk into a room, I can't remember why I went there or what I was doing before. 

I blame it on all the talking I do in my head.


----------



## princessJAY (May 25, 2011)

All I can say is, thank god for smartphones.


----------



## jay_argh (May 27, 2011)

My memory is quite terrible. It is funny to see so many NTs here with horrific memories. I never knew it was a "trait," feeling somewhat "normal" now. 

In school, I aced tests and never needed to study. If I knew the slightest amount of info from a given topic, I could probably work out the correct answer. Loved reading so dang much, why bother with taking "notes" or memorizing crap?

I compare my mind to an iceberg. Ten percent is readily available, the other ninety percent is hidden till I need it.

Every day is a battle. When I'm a salesman or need to place an order, I'm looking for the phone. When I'm building something, where are my tools. Or coffee. I can't find the fucking coffee. Everything stops till I find that. Haha. :crazy:

Long term is also a problem. I remember going to events (sometimes!) but can't remember anything about them. Periods of my youth are problematic as well. I do however remember most of my teacher's names (from all 8 or 9 schools I attended till HS). I remember certain people and certain details though. Anything unique or odd in a way, I'll probably remember it. If people don't know me well enough, this sometimes fools people into thinking I have an outstanding memory. 

I don't forget people's names or faces. Might be my way of memorizing a person's name, but one of my "weirdo" habits is stating someone's name more than a few times in a conversation. I try to keep it under control, but my friends sometimes return the favor till I'm sick of my own name, haha!:tongue:


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a terrible memory, but only because I am severely malnourished in the fruit and vegetable category. That coupled with the fact that I sleep poorly contributes to my forgetfulness.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

No, i have selective memory ;-)


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

My short-term memory = depressing
My long-term memory = euphoric


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Did I already post in this thread? I can't remember.


----------



## Kakarookee (Mar 27, 2011)

My short-term memory is not very good, probably due to all the pot smoking, but my long-term memory is pretty much the best I've ever seen, although I don't really remember birthdays or silly stuff like that, I do remember random things in complete detail. Also, I've never lost a game of memory in my entire life, and I've played it quite a bit.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

My short-term memory is absolutely horrendous. I can't even remember what I did last Saturday. I have very few vague personal memories, and remember nothing from my childhood before the age of 7. 

My long-term memory is pretty amazing though, as long as I don't have to remember random unconnected facts floating in space, like everything we were taught in AP US history last year. I remember nothing from that class and yet I remember all the grammar rules from English two years ago. However, that's the only English class that I've taken where I actually retained all the information. 
I'm fantastic at remembering random facts, figures, and formulas. I'm also great at remembering people's birthdays or random facts about them, which tends to make me look like a stalker sometimes. Fun stuff.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

I remember some things in perfect detail, eg a poem i had to learn in year 4 "Noisy Dora, what a snorer......" but i cant remember what i did yesterday....


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

What was this thread about again?


*Loads another 1G of RAM to brain and downloads information*

Oh, yeah. I can't remember much...and I'm an INFJ...not sure if that is typical of INFJs however.


----------



## Toesklok (May 30, 2011)

I have a misbehaving photographic memory. I can remember things fairly easily, but sometimes I forget that I remembered them (that probably makes no sense.) I can remember every person I've met from the past 12 or so years, at least it's something like that it could be over 12, but I remember faces, not names.


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

i can remember some things for forever and have flashes of those happy/bad memories, but if i need to remember to do something today i will have to write it down on my hand as a reminder so i dont forget lol. which this reminds me that i need to get some graduation cards for this weekend, hmm better write it down. :laughing:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Okay I'm getting so jealous. All these N's have a better memory than me? 

me and my fucking adhd...


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

well not sure how well this applys to this, but i just found out that my best childhood friend when we lived in a apartment was not real. i remember her so clearly though and had all these great adventures and mischievous plans together. but when i brought it up to my mother she told me how there were no kids in that whole apartment building.. well now i feel as if my childhood was a lie in a way.:sad:


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I've never met anyone with a better long-term memory than I.

My short-term memory is absolute shit though.

However, when I was in school (grade school through college), I could always cram for a test or memorize something complicated in a short amount of time without hardly any effort whatsoever.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Its a jumble for me.If i sit long enough and focus though,I can remember all sorts of crap.

Reflecting is an unfortunate process for me.I dont happen to immediately reflect on "good" things.

Rather,my memory bombards me with upleasant events from my history..i then become despondent and anxious.It's partially why i despise looking back..and pondering about things incessantly.


----------

